# One big template or several smaller?



## kimarnesen (Dec 15, 2017)

I've spent some time building a big template with basically everything that's likely for me to use someday. But I realize I will mostly be working with projects with just smaller parts being used at once. Do you have just one template with everything (and hide tracks that aren´t used?) , or do you have like a traditional orchestral template, hybrid template, ethnic template, etc?

Just wondering how it can be effective to have a template with 800+ tracks when you are using just a small portion of it.


----------



## MacTomBie (Dec 16, 2017)

In Cubase you have options to show/hide tracks without data, so if you use disabled tracks there is no downside to having a lot of tracks to choose from, other than bigger and slower saves. I have these options under keyboard shortcuts and have been doing fine, but my template is not so big, just little above 200 tracks. The save file for me is about 40mb now, and saving takes about 3 seconds. If this goes up significantly I will probably have to break it down into smaller templates. But for now it works. Not sure about other DAWs though.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 16, 2017)

First I was building these huge templates, but at the moment I have an orchestral, big band, trailer, ethnic etc templates; easier to organize and if I need something extra to a project, I just add new instruments to it.


----------



## J-M (Dec 16, 2017)

I have one big template for all things synths and orchestral and a separate one for my "band"-stuff. Has worked for me so far!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 16, 2017)

Honestly, I feel that I'm moving away from templates more and more. I think the main reason for huge templates in the past was the complex configuration (slaves, VEPro, convoluted routings, etc.) - simply the fact that the whole set-up was something you wouldn't want to through every single time you start a new project.

But today, with the RAM that's available for single machines and all the cool functions like disabled tracks, extensive preset possibilities etc., I don't really see that much of a need for all these very complex, set-in-stone and unflexible mega templates. And there's a certain point where a template can become so big that I don't see the benefit any more - just creating a new instrument track and loading the patch you spontaneously need doesn't take any more time than looking for that one track somewhere among several hundred tracks in a template.

So at the moment, my approach to templates is that I only have stuff in there that require some more extensive pre-configuration (instruments with expression maps or Kontakt instances with multiple patches that are routed to different channels, or patches that are modified in certain ways (custom keyswitches, CCs etc.) Basically anything that would require additional work to have it set up the way I need it. Anything I can just simply load and use immediately, I don't need to save in a template. Ultimately, I realized that for me, the simpler, more straight forward and light weight a setup is, the more it translates in actual inspiration and productivity.


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 16, 2017)

I have two philosophies/methodologies.

1. A full as-you-know-and-love huge template with everything I need, balanced, routed and ready to go (with VEP slave)
2. A custom "made for the job" template, that I create when I start the job

Ok - disclaimer, I don't have that many jobs 

Now, I use my "Full template" for most of my stuff - especially creating tracks, learning and playing with Orchestrations and producing full Orchestral tracks. Since I invested tons of time in balancing and routing everything to create an inspiring but ready-to-go solution, I use that most of the time. It loads in mere seconds (thanks VEP!) and all stemming and basic mix is set up, so I can deliver sketches or "nearly finished" material directly from there.

The second approach, the custom per-job template is used when I am either more on the road or when I need to incorporate more elements I don't have in my template. I try to stick to standard Orchestral "traditional" stuff in my big template, so this custom is more for "non-traditional" things. For fun or for some game tracks that need some electronic drums, synths or electric guitar, and way less Orchestral elements, I create a template for the specific job and choose my "sound palette" I am going to use for this project. That's where I put in Phobos, Falcon and god knows what else, but stick to that. Creative approach, but to me it's harder to stay consistent (lack of experience I guess). The small template I create there holds up on my laptop for traveling, or purposefully limits my sonic arsenal and choices. Downside is that I have to take a couple of hours to set the routing up and get ready to create.

So - as said - Full traditional "huge" template for learning, experimenting and composing pure orchestral music, custom templates for specific jobs, specific sound palettes or unusual elements that I'm too lazy to incorporate in my huge thing. "Oh, I need to try some Williams brass writing with that melody I made" -> Full thing, "Oh, the client/the project needs dirty pulsing synths, aleatoric elements and only some string ensemble for good measure and/or I need to go somewhere but I need to compose while I'm on the road" -> Custom template


----------

